# Kompaktwasserkühlung  360er Radiator



## Neo_nox (2. Februar 2020)

*Kompaktwasserkühlung  360er Radiator*

Hi, ich hatte bereits ein Thread eröffnet, wo ich mir ein paar Ideen für meinen PC zum Aufrüsten eingeholt habe.
Nun wollte ich hier einmal nachfragen, ob ihr irgendwelche AiO Wasserkühlungen empfehlen könnt.

Ich habe ein Corsair Graphit 780t und die HDD Käfige sind nicht mehr eingebaut.
Zudem werde ich mir, nach Empfehlungen unter anderem aus dem bereits genannten Thread, einen AMD Ryzen 9 3900x kaufen.
Da ich diesen auch etwas Übertakten will und ich mir eh eine neue Kühlung holen muss/will, wollte ich nun eine AiO nehmen.

Ich hoffe einfach, dass ich dadurch die Temperatur etwas niedriger kriege, als nur mit Lüftern.
Und wenn es dadurch etwas leiser wird, hätte ich auch nichts dagegen 

Ich hatte vor, den Radiator in die Front einzubauen, dort dürfte ein 360er Radiator reinpassen, sofern dieser nicht zu hoch ist (geht glaube bis 398mm, bin mir aber nicht sicher).
Nun weiß ich allerdings nicht, ob ich mir einen 360er kaufe, gucke ob er passt und wenn nicht ihn einfach zurück schicke und weiter teste.
Des weitern weiß ich auch nicht, ob nicht eventuell auch ein 240er reichen würde, lieber gebe ich aber etwas mehr aus damit es der Hardware gut geht.

Zusätzlich wollte ich hinten im Gehäuse einen 140mm und oben zwei weiter 140mm Lüfter einbauen.
Dort werde ich mir vermutlich von Be Quiet die Silent Wings 3 kaufen.
RGB muss die AiO auch nicht haben, ist eher ein "nice to have", primär geht es mir aber um die Kühlleistung und die Lautstärke.

Außerdem muss ich noch nachfragen, worüber die Radiatoren reguliert werden.
Einfach über das Mainboard und je nach dem wie warm die CPU wird, drehen sie schneller.
Oder kann ich die Radiator Lüfter auch an die Lüftersteuerung am Gehäuse anschließen? Ist das zu empfehlen oder sollte ich lieber die Lüfter oben und hinten anschließen?


----------



## drstoecker (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung  360er Radiator*

beste aus p/l sicht wäre diese hier, leider erst in über 40tagen lieferbar

Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 ab 94,90 € (Februar 2020 Preise) | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de


----------



## Ruvinio (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung  360er Radiator*

Am sinnvollsten ist es, den Radiator in die Front zu setzen. Ein 360er passt vorne in das 780T.
Bzgl. Regelung: Du schließt die Radiatorlüfter einfach an den CPU-Fan-Anschluss des Motherboards an (idR bringt so eine AiO einen eigenen Lüfterhub mit) und die Pumpe an irgendeinen passenden Lüfteranschluss oder, sofern Vorhanden, an den Wasserpumpen-Anschluss des Boards.

Manchmal hat ein Motherboard 2 CPU-Fan-Anschlüsse und keinen Pumpen-Anschluss. Dann schließt Du die Lüfter an den einen und die Pumpe an den anderen an. Notfalls tuts auch ein Gehäuselüfteranschluss (Cha_Fan).

Regeln tust Du es dann nach Bedarf, wie Du halt das Verhältnis aus Temperatur und Lautstärke gerne hättest 

Ist alles echt nicht schwer. Man sollte nur etwas darauf achten, dass der höchste Punkt im Kreislauf NICHT der CPU-Block der Wasserkühlung ist, damit sich darin keine Luft sammelt (etwas Luft ist nämlich meist immer in einer AiO drin).


----------

